# Verschollen, aber wieder da...!



## wasserläufer (19. Jan. 2010)

Verschollen im Nichts, aber wir sind wieder da!!!     hey

Projekt Badeteich 2007 ist mit neuen Bildern wieder dabei... 

ich habe hier schon einige posts gesetzt, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen... 

quellstein oder teichunke irrt hier noch irgendwo herum, aber nun sind wir quellstone....und direkt erreichbar!! 



alle Informationen unter: 

Projekt Badeteich 2007
viel Spass beim Wasserreiten...!!! 

wenn ihr Fragen habt, meldet euch... 

beste Grüsse 
Reinhard


----------



## axel (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Verschollen, aber wieder da...!*

Hallo Reinhard 

Na dann herzlich Willkommen zurück 

:Willkommen2

Hättest Du Dir nicht ein neues Paßwort für Deinen alten Account zusenden lassen können ?
Eine sehr schöne Homepage hast Du Dir da geschaffen 


lg
axel


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Verschollen, aber wieder da...!*

Hallo Reinhard,

Welcome Back

Ich hab mal nachgesehen, aber es gibt weder einen Benutzer "Quellstein" noch "Teichunke". Bist du sicher, dass die Namen richtig sind?


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Verschollen, aber wieder da...!*

Hi Doc,

der Reinhard hieß "__ Wasserläufer" - guckst Du https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3747/?q=Projekt+Badeteich+2007


----------



## Dr.J (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Verschollen, aber wieder da...!*

@Christine
Hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden. Danke.

@Reinhard
Lass dir bitte als "__ Wasserläufer" ein neues Passwort zuschicken. Danach können wir die beiden Konten zusammenführen.


----------

